# LGB street car/rail car pair trouble reversing



## harryson (Oct 30, 2018)

I have a second hand LGB railcar (streetcar?) pair (model number 2065)
the trains are quite old. each one of the pair only moves in one direction and not in reverse. Is this a problem with motor brushes? Any advice would be welcome.
Bob Harryson


----------

